# Front end loader plow blade help



## jfalabella (Dec 13, 2010)

I have a Kioti DK45s with a KL451 FEL. I have a set of hydraulic lines plumbed to the front so I am all set to add a plow blade with angle control. I will be plowing several driveways in the northeast kingdom of VT including a 250 footer. All driveeways are gravel. Ideally I would want to leverage the quick-mount system that came with the FEL (2008). I don't want to mount onto the bucket itself. any suggestions would be greatly appreciated. I was hoping someone makes some sort of adapter kit so that I could buy a used truck plow blade.

Thanks!
Jon


----------



## DaySpring Services (Feb 1, 2005)

If you have a skid steer style mount all you need to do is buy a skid steer plow or adapter plate and you'll be all set.


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

jfalabella;1150409 said:


> I have a Kioti DK45s with a KL451 FEL. I have a set of hydraulic lines plumbed to the front so I am all set to add a plow blade with angle control. I will be plowing several driveways in the northeast kingdom of VT including a 250 footer. All driveeways are gravel. Ideally I would want to leverage the quick-mount system that came with the FEL (2008). I don't want to mount onto the bucket itself. any suggestions would be greatly appreciated. I was hoping someone makes some sort of adapter kit so that I could buy a used truck plow blade.
> 
> Thanks!
> Jon


I think you may be better served to mount the plow to the frame instead of the loader. Small loaders are not built for the side torque the plow will put on it.


----------



## jfalabella (Dec 13, 2010)

Ah. Very good point. Had not thought of that. I will not be using the plow setup commercially, however. But I could see how whacking some frozen glob could really torque the loader frame and I will be plowing gravel roads, not pavement.

Do you have any recommendations on frame mount plows?


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

jfalabella;1150818 said:


> Ah. Very good point. Had not thought of that. I will not be using the plow setup commercially, however. But I could see how whacking some frozen glob could really torque the loader frame and I will be plowing gravel roads, not pavement.


That is worse.



jfalabella;1150818 said:


> Do you have any recommendations on frame mount plows?


A custom fab is probably your best bet otherwise talk to Wallace. I believe he has something already built.

http://www.plowsite.com/member.php?u=32369


----------



## cotter (Oct 9, 2010)

I am doing the same thing, but with a bigger tractor. Basically I am welding an assembly that will bolt into the bucket and allow the attachment of the blades A-frame. My thread: http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=111340 You can get the idea from the pics there hopefully, I should take some of my progress on the assembly.
Plenty of info can be had here:
http://www.tractorbynet.com/forums/ 
Search in the 'build it yourself' forum for 'plow', some are real nice setups, some are flat out scarry.

Chad


----------



## jfalabella (Dec 13, 2010)

So far I am heading down the sub-frame mount approach to reduce the overall length of my plow rig, increase control and decrease the chances of beating the crap out of my FEL frame. It is not a cheap approach, but I will likely use it for the next 30 years.

I came across these guys...

http://www.michironandequip.com/custompage.asp?pg=snowplows_graderblades.

They have been very helpful. I am pretty sure my DK45s can can handle the 84" HD setup. is this crazy talk or does this make sense?


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

jfalabella;1151730 said:


> So far I am heading down the sub-frame mount approach to reduce the overall length of my plow rig, increase control and decrease the chances of beating the crap out of my FEL frame. It is not a cheap approach, but I will likely use it for the next 30 years.
> 
> I came across these guys...
> 
> ...


Looks good to me.


----------



## fruitcakesa (Jan 29, 2009)

jfalabella;1150409 said:


> I have a Kioti DK45s with a KL451 FEL. I have a set of hydraulic lines plumbed to the front so I am all set to add a plow blade with angle control. I will be plowing several driveways in the northeast kingdom of VT including a 250 footer. All driveeways are gravel. Ideally I would want to leverage the quick-mount system that came with the FEL (2008). I don't want to mount onto the bucket itself. any suggestions would be greatly appreciated. I was hoping someone makes some sort of adapter kit so that I could buy a used truck plow blade.
> 
> Thanks!
> Jon


I have done this exact thing on my L4630 Kubota. The local Kubota dealer fabbed up an 8 foot fisher blade on a mounting plate that snaps onto the loader arms. I only plow my Dads and my driveway and I am a "gentle " plower so I hope to minimize loader arm damage.


----------

